# Faut-il installer un Anti-virus ?



## Christophorus (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est la peine d'installer un antivirus sur un Mac ?


Christophe


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2014)

Euh... 
C'est une question récurrente 

Disons que :
a) les virus _pourraient_ exister sur Mac OS X (des virus expérimentaux existent) mais ils ne sont pas développés ;
b) donc pour Mac OS X en tant que tel, nul besoin d'anti-virus ;
c) mais, si on veut être sympa avec nos collègues sous d'autres systèmes, on peut se fader d'avoir un logiciel qui amène des soucis, est toujours un peu en retard d'une mise à jour et coûte (le plus souvent) une redevance annuelle, tout ça pour filtrer les fichiers contaminés qu'ils nous envoient et que, de la sorte, nous ne relayons pas ;
d) personnellement, je ne vois aucune raison d'être sympa à ce prix.

J'ajouterais :
e) on peut par contre virer Flash et Java (pour Java, c'est plutôt ne pas l'installer) des navigateurs car, eux, ont leurs propres (si j'ose dire) catégories de virus ;
f) et surtout, bien activer le pare-feu bi-directionnel, décocher la case "ouvrir automatiquement les merdouilles que je télécharge sur Internet" dans Safari, éviter de cliquer compulsivement sur le moindre lien reçu dans un post de forum ou dans un mail etc.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Février 2014)

Christophorus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que c'est la peine d'installer un antivirus sur un Mac ?
> 
> ...


Vaste sujet souvent débattu ici&#8230; 

Ma réponse est : Ni OUI ni NON&#8230; 

Oui si tu échanges des données avec des personnes étant sous Windows&#8230;

Non dans les autres cas&#8230;

Sinon un très pratique qui est léger et gratuit c'est Sophos.

 Bompi &#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2014)

Y' pas plus de virus sur OS X que sur BSD ou GNU-Linux. Cependant, il y a d'autres petites saletés qu'on risque d'installer à l'insu de son plein gré comme disait un célèbre pharmaco-cycliste.

Jadis j'aurais répondu d'un non ferme et définitif à cette question, mais aujourd'hui, avec ces sites de téléchargement (CNET, Softonic, etc&#8230 qui truffent les applications de adwares, je suis plus circonspect.

Si vous n'êtes pas familiarisés avec votre système, une aide logicielle peut vous rassurer et vous éviter de tomber dans des situations délicates telles que celle-ci : http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/pub-envahit-mac-1239528.html

Mais la sécurité est un tout. Installer un anti-quelque chose n'est pas la solution miracle. Bompi donne ci-dessus les grandes lignes d'un comportement responsable.

Un site qui traite de ces questions : Votre sécurité sur Mac, au delà des virus | Sécurité Mac

A toi de voir si après cela, tu as besoin d'un anti-virus ou d'un coupe-feu plus élaboré que celui du système.


----------



## ice (4 Février 2014)

Tu n'as nul besoin d'anti-virus sous Mac. Cependant, ce que les autres ont dit est vrai. C'est à dire que tu ne sauras pas si tu véhicule des virus Windows sous ta machine ou non.


----------



## guillaumelou (7 Février 2014)

Je me fais aussi confiance à l'avis général sur le forum concernant les virus sur Mac OsX, depuis peu j'ai quant même installé la version gratuite de Sophos échangeant des fichiers avec des ordis sous windows même si mon Mac ne risque rien ca permet d'éviter la propagation. Sophos gratuit, ultra léger et à priori très bien noté dans les tests det comparatifs d'antivirus.... Il tourne en tâche de fond je ne m'en rend même pas compte....

Pas besoin d'installer un antivirus payant à la peau du c... pour rien, pare-feu du Mac activé dans les 2 sens + Sophos et là t'as ceinture et bretelles !


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2014)

Heureusement qu'il y a une solution gratuite car ce serait bien le comble de devoir payer pour décontaminer pour les gens qui ne veulent pas mettre le prix dans un ordinateur/os moins exposé (ou tout simplement un noyau moins mauvais).

Pour l'instant je ne bosse pas sur Mac (ça arrivera probablement jamais d'ailleurs), et du coup les virus Windows ne sont PAS mon problème (hormi les VM bien sur). Chacun assume ses choix, je n'ai pas à combler les failles des autres


----------



## ice (7 Février 2014)

Tu bosse sur quoi alors?


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2014)

ice a dit:


> Tu bosse sur quoi alors?



Sur quoi développent 98% des développeurs à ton avis ? Indice : il n'y a pas de pomme, mais avec le vent en ce moment, il vaut mieux la fermer


----------



## ice (8 Février 2014)

Je viens de comprendre ton précédent poste. Milles excuses


----------



## bonnais2012 (22 Juillet 2014)

En imaginant que j'attrape  un virus  quand je mets en route (sur un mac book pro ),  une machine virtuelle installée comme parallele desktop...

est ce qu il est actif quand j eteins parallele ( donc plus de machine virtuelle)

et faut il aussi mettre un antivirus dans l' operating system ( windows) de parallelle?

merci  cordialement


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2014)

Pour toute machine virtuelle Windows, si tu l'utilises comme tu utiliserais un PC, l'anti-virus est recommandé.
Personnellement, je ne le fais pas parce que je n'ai pas une utilisation de mes machines Windows "à risque" mais théoriquement c'est préférable.

Par ailleurs, un virus sur une machine virtuelle ne sera actif que lorsque celle-ci est active.

Pour qu'un virus dans une machine virtuelle présente un risque sur le Mac, il faudrait quelques efforts dans la conception... Sauf si, par exemple :
- c'est un bidule capable de s'attaquer à l'outil de virtualisation (je ne crois pas que ça existe)
- c'est un bidule qui attaque par le réseau : par exemple en saturant ce dernier ou en supprimant les fichiers sur les volumes montés (auquel cas, si une partition du Mac est montée, elle pourrait en souffrir).

Mais tout ceci est plutôt théorique qu'autre chose. Reste que si cette machine virtuelle est intégrée à un réseau classique comme une machine physique, elle présentera les mêmes risques envers celles qui l'entourent que toute machine physique de même nature.


----------



## Willow37 (30 Août 2014)

*J'ai une petite suggestion...*

Pourquoi un modo ne créerai-t-il pas un sujet fixé en haut du forum intitulé en gros "trucs et astuces pour les débutants pour éviter de tomber dans les pièges des app frauduleuses et autres conseils anti viraux etc"

- Un sujet qui parlerait des app arnaques à ne pas installer (cleanmymac, mac keeper)
- Des trucs tout bêtes auxquels on pense pas quand on débute ou même qu'on soit averti (réparer autorisations)
- Des anti virus utiles, des logiciels de maintenances utiles réellement (sophos, bit defender scanner)
- Les trucs à bannir, éviter
- Des sites utiles pour la maintenance et la surveillance de virus

Sincèrement je pense qu'elle pourrait être mise à jour souvent, et serait certainement très utile à plein de personnes. Personnellement j'aime bien me renseigner des nouveaux trucs qui existent pour la maintenance, avoir des avis neufs, des conseils avertis !!!

=)


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2014)

Bien souvent il est trop tard, certains sont passés dans des forums prodiguant l'utilisation de tel ou tel logiciel et viennent ici en désespoir de cause et ne liront qu'après coup les recommandations.

Sur le fond, l'idée est bonne, encore faut-il qu'un modo planche sur le sujet et s'il trouve ça vraiment utile.


----------



## Willow37 (30 Août 2014)

Oui comme tu dis.

Cependant, bcp d'utilisateurs s'inscrivent sur le forum dans le but d'approfondir leurs connaissances et on tombe souvent sur ce forum quand on tappe notre recherche sur google.

L'idée me semble réellement utile (un vrai post il, comme les sujets épinglés en haut) c'est comme un bric à brac ordonné d'informations primordiales !!! Ca peut aider à y voir + clair au premier abord !

Après, je veux bien me pencher sur la rédaction si cela peut aider, bien sur il faudra le vérifier et apporter plein de choses utiles. Si chacun pouvait apporter ne serait-ce qu'un seul élément au sujet, tout est utile !!! Mais bon je ne veux pas créer le sujet comme ça dans le vent et qu'il soit ensuite perdu dans la masse des sujets du forums. Le but c'est qu'il soit visible par tous, et par ce biais, utile ! Il n'y a que un modo pour réaliser un "post it". Donc...

--

j'ai une autre question : sophos propore un autre pare feu 
*Sophos UTM Édition familiale*



est-il utile de le rajouter en + du pare feu natif de mac ?


----------



## Willow37 (12 Septembre 2014)

personne n'a l'air intéressé par l'idée mais j'ai quand même écrit un article il est déjà dans le fin fond des post mais bon ^^ je suis quand même contente j'espère que plein de gens vont tomber dessus et surtout les nouveaux venus


----------



## lalangepaul (7 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

En classant l'historique de mon navigateur (Firefox), j'ai découvert qu'un de mes amis était allé sur des sites pornographiques.
Mon mac (mac os Yosemite) risque-t-il d'être contaminé par des virus ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2014)

Difficile à savoir.
Puisque tu vois l&#8217;historique, tu peux toujours chercher sur Internet si ces sites sont connus pour dispenser des virus et si oui, selon quelle méthode.

Si tu n&#8217;as pas de pare-feu sortant (comme LittleSnitch) ce te sera difficile de vérifier les flux sortants éventuels.

Tu pourrais :
a) installer un anti-virus (à jour) pour Mac et vérifier tout de fond en comble
b) au pire tout réinstaller

Conseils :
a) ne pas installer ni Java ni Flash par défaut [prendre Chrome pour compenser : il contient Flash].
b) ne laisser personne utiliser ton compte et créer un compte standard ou invité pour les autres. Ou encore un compte filtré par le contrôle parental


----------



## rockmath (23 Décembre 2014)

bonjour à tous!
depuis peu sur mac j'en viens à me poser 2-3 questions sur le besoin d'antivirus ou non 
plutôt que prendre un nouveau sujet je préfères poster à la suite de ce dernier, si jamais faut en créer un merci de me le signaler!
donc question 1 : est il utile d'avoir un antivirus?si oui lequel (je vois beaucoup le nom de sophos dans les forums...)

question 2 : quelle est l'intérêt d'onyx?et comment cela fonctionne? 

cordialement, rock


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

question 1 : mais pourquoi diable poser la question de nouveau ?
question 2 : Onyx est un utilitaire bien pratique qui regroupe de nombreuses fonctionnalités de OS X, lesquelles ne sont pas toujours faciles d'accès et peuvent être éparpillées dans le système voire un peu cachées. Puissant. Donc à l'occasion un peu risqué : certains réglages ne doivent être modifiés qu'en connaissance de cause...


----------



## rockmath (23 Décembre 2014)

tout d'abord bonjour bompi et merci d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre 

réponse à la question de ma question : parce que je n'ai pas trouvés de réponses claires jusqu'à maintenant...on voit des oui/non/peut être, des sophos-c'est-génial/sophos-il-craint-il-fait-ramer-mon-mac...
et venant d'un windows au départ, et trainant très régulièrement par monts et par vaux sur le net, je me posais la question simplement...

question 2 : dans ce cas la ou puis je trouver ce que je peux/dois toucher et ce qu'il ne faut que je ne touches pas?
j'ai déjà regardés ici http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html, mais je ne comprends pas tout tout...

merci d'avance de vos réponses!


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2014)

Rien.

Ne fais rien.

Il n'y a pas d'entretien périodique à faire. Ce sont de vieilles habitudes d'un passé révolu.

Même les scripts de maintenance ne font plus grand chose. Le système s'occupe de tout en temps et en heure.

OS X Facile est un bon site mais, destiné à des néophytes, il est parfois un peu léger et pas trop à jour sur certaines notions (la journalisation tu ne touches pas!).

Ne pas utiliser de logiciels de désinstallation tiers (ils foutent le souk plus qu'autre chose) mais toujours se référer à la documentation du développeur.

Tu peux télécharger Onyx (ou Maintenance) et l'oublier jusqu'au jour où tu en auras réellement besoin.


----------



## Alain55 (23 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne pas utiliser de logiciels de désinstallation tiers (ils foutent le souk plus qu'autre chose) mais toujours se référer à la documentation du développeur.


  J'ai un bonne confiance dans cleanMyMac 2 ( Synium software ) si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Sinon je confirme qu'il est préférable de ne pas utiliser d'antivirus. 
J'ai pris peur il y a un mois et j'ai donc acheté le pack de protection complet de chez Intego pour 2 ans, pour plusieurs ordinateurs... 
Mal m'en a pris car, chez moi ( et j'insiste là dessus ), l'installation des logiciels m'a fait planter mon iMac comme il n'avait jusqu'alors jamais planté. ( d'ou utilisation de Time machine, qui, au passage, est quand même pratique; perte de pas mal de choses; mais remboursement intégral de chez intego sur simple demande.(100 +) Reglos) Une chose à savoir : les antivirus tuent les virus, certains Tweaks et surtout les Anticorps à l'instar des antibiotiques. C'est là un simple avis. auquel je déroge moi-même à l'occasion. hélas


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

CleanMyMac ? Allons donc. Ça, c'est dangereux...

Pour rebondir sur ce le post de *Moonwalker*, je dois concéder que, bien que je tatouille mon système assez régulièrement, et que j'installe Onyx à chacune de ses mises à jour, je ne l'utilise pour ainsi dire jamais.


----------



## rockmath (23 Décembre 2014)

tout d'abord merci à tous de me répondre ça fait plaisir de voir que certains s'intéressent aux soucis des néophytes 

donc je gardes onyx sous le coude si jamais j'ai un gros soucis, question somme toute très con, quel genre??

après il faut savoir que de temps à autre je fréquente des sites qui doivent être pleins de malwares et autres saloperies qui ne sont pas considérés comme des virus, comment faire pour les éviter au mieux selon vous? (à part éviter ce genre de sites bien entendu  )

sophos et autres sont vraiment inutiles??


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

Deux manières de choper des cochonneries :
- télécharger n'importe quoi n'importe où et l'installer ; le pire étant quand ça demande un mot de passe parce que là on ouvre le coffre-fort.
- laisser Flash et Java actifs et se balader sur n'importe quel site Web : ce sont de vrais passoires.

Comment se prémunir de l'essentiel, sans trop se prendre le chou :
- ne télécharger une application que sur le site de son vendeur ou, par exemple, chez Apple
- ne pas installer automatiquement une application téléchargée
- désactiver par défaut Java et Flash dans les navigateurs

Un peu plus subtil :
- créer un autre utilisateur "admin" et enlever les droits d'administration à l'utilisateur principal
- désinstaller Flash et Java (ou : ne pas les installer) et utiliser Chrome pour voir des trucs en Flash, avec éventuellement une extension de type "Click to flash".


----------



## rockmath (23 Décembre 2014)

question surement très con, tu parles de adobe flash player?
si c'est le cas pourquoi est ce une vraie passoire?et comment faire pour regarder certaines vidéos youtube dans ce cas?seulement passer par chrome???pas d'autres solutions?

PS : j'utilise safari


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2014)

Ah! Ah! Chrome n'est pas une passoire, c'est un spyware. 

Passons.

Flashplayer doit être à jour. J'utilise l'extension ClickToFlash pour l'activer au moment adéquat. Je limite fortement les possibilités de Flashplayer (micro et camera, enregistrement, lecture).

C'est un nid à failles de sécurité mais, si on le maintient à jour et qu'on ne le télécharge que depuis le site d'Adobe, il n'y aura pas de problèmes.

Les ennuis sont venus de faux Flash et pas tant des (nombreuses) failles de Flashplayer.

Sur Youtube, la plupart des vidéos sont html5. Pas forcément besoin de Flash.

Concernant Java, il suffit de ne jamais l'installer. 

Il est souhaitable d'avoir au moins deux navigateurs : Safari + Firefox.

Dans Safari, s'assurer que cette #@% de case "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers "fiables" n'est pas cochée.

Et surtout ne rien télécharger sur Softonic et CNet Download.


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2014)

rockmath a dit:


> donc je gardes onyx sous le coude si jamais j'ai un gros soucis, question somme toute très con, quel genre??



Genre le feu, moi je te conseille avant tout un extincteur d'ailleurs.



> après il faut savoir que de temps à autre je fréquente des sites qui doivent être pleins de malwares et autres saloperies qui ne sont pas considérés comme des virus, comment faire pour les éviter au mieux selon vous? (à part éviter ce genre de sites bien entendu  )


Je surfe partout, surtout où y faut pas, et y se passe rien 



> sophos et autres sont vraiment inutiles??



Oui 

Détends-toi, tu vas voir y va rien se passer, et tu vas t'ennuyer tellement t'auras rien à faire ou à checker.
Je te conseille MAINTENANCE plutôt qu'ONYX, bien mieux pour les débutants, il fait l'essentiel de ce que propose ONYX et avec lui on ne peut pas faire de bêtises.


----------



## rockmath (23 Décembre 2014)

ça marche je te remercies je regarderais pour clicktoflash! je viens de décocher cette case de safari, histoire d'être tranquille en avance 

merci JPTK pour ces conseils avisés alors, je vais l'appliquer en ne rajoutant rien par dessus 

sinon dernière question je subis un ralentissement au démarrage (très léger rien de méchant) mais j'aimerais savoir à quoi c'est du, je peux me renseigner ou?
merci d'avance!


----------



## Willow37 (26 Décembre 2014)

essaye de réinitialiser la pram + vram ?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m0027fz8dqw0i09/mac%20guide%20pratique%20debutants.pdf?dl=0

beaucoup de fichiers sur ton bureau ?

j'ai tjrs utilisé onyx et pourtant je suis pas une pro en informatique et j'ai jamais eu de souci et je l'utilise 1 fois tous les deux mois

pfff va falloir que je fasse qq chose pour flash.. mais ça me gave cette histoire, j'ai pas envie de l'enlever il est tellement pratique !!!!!! click to flash.... a voir, je sais pas comment je dois procéder


----------



## rockmath (26 Décembre 2014)

bien le bonjour!
en espérant que vous ayez passés de bonnes fêtes 

merci willow37 pour le lien, je vais de ce pas lire ce petit guide!
et pour répondre à ta question non pas tant que ça...et c'est bien ça qui m'étonne, je vais tenter cette réinitialisation


----------



## Willow37 (1 Janvier 2015)

gros boulot bon courage

tu nous feras un petit return ?


----------



## rockmath (8 Janvier 2015)

bonsoir à tous!
tout d'abord désolée de ma réponse (très) tardive, avec les fêtes/partiels/etc... j'ai été légèrement débordés...

merci Willow37 pour ce petit guide, ultra pratique, il m'a bien aidé, et j'ai installé tout ce qui est recommandé 

ensuite j'ai ré-initialisé pram+vram et la SMC également, et il met toujours un peu plus de temps à démarrer qu'au début...
alors pas grand chose hein, juste une dizaine de secondes de plus, c'est par curiosité surtout ^^
cette "mini" lenteur peut elle être due au fait que j'ai maintenant des dossiers sur le bureau?et que dropbox et aide-mémoire doivent se lancer dès l'allumage?

sinon si cela est possible j'aimerais avoir un peu plus d'infos sur ce fameux clik-to-flash, l'un de vous pourrait il m'en dire plus?est il compatible avec yosemite?et safari 8.0.2?et comment cela fonctionne t'il?

merci d'avance!


----------



## bensouze31 (10 Janvier 2015)

Les virus sont en voie de disparition. Maintenant, c'est les malware, attaques, spam les choses comme ça dont il faut se méfier et sur toutes les plateformes.


----------



## Arlekin (10 Janvier 2015)

Pour ma part j'ai Bitdefender for Mac.

Il est très simple et discret. En tout cas il ne semble pas ralentir mon macbook pro.

J'utilise windows 7 via Parallel, et dans mon travail beaucoup de clé USB passent sur mon macbook pro. Du coup outre de me rassurer psychologiquement pour mon macbook, j'évite la profusion de virus sur les clé usb de mes collègues PC.

Car malheureusement c'est déjà arrivé avant que je n'installe Bitdefender qu'un virus se cache sur une clé USB, passe sur mon macbook sans problème et repart dans une autre clé USB.
En gros je fais un peu le diffuseur de virus sans être infecté xD


----------



## mokuchley (12 Janvier 2015)

mais , si je veux réinstaller snow leopard sur un ancien mac. Apple ne donne plus de correctif pour les problèmes liés a la sécurité. A ce moment là , un antivirus peut être une aide.


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2015)

Non ; ça n'a rien à voir.
Aucun logiciel anti-virus ne va te proposer d'installer une nouvelle version de _bash_ ou de _ntpd_.


----------



## Willow37 (13 Avril 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et surtout ne rien télécharger sur Softonic et CNet Download.



==> bien vrai ! jeunes utilisateurs : prudence =)


----------



## antibois (14 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Je serais bien intéressé par lire le dossier que tu as écris willow37, mais il n'ai plus sur Dropbox. Peux-tu le remettre?
Merci


----------



## Willow37 (14 Avril 2015)

ah oui, car j'ai mis à jour le fichier donc le lien a du être réinitialisé : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dsks6og8kc1yk5/AAAMbgfKIucjhaa95EAD3uv_a?dl=0

voilà antibois ! bonne lecture


----------



## antibois (14 Avril 2015)

Willow37 a dit:


> ah oui, car j'ai mis à jour le fichier donc le lien a du être réinitialisé : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dsks6og8kc1yk5/AAAMbgfKIucjhaa95EAD3uv_a?dl=0
> 
> voilà antibois ! bonne lecture


Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## Willow37 (14 Avril 2015)

tiens comment tu fais *dragao13* pour que ton sophos te dise que ton mail est contaminé, tu as activé quoi spécifiquement ? car je ne sais pas si je l'ai activé ce truc en particulier, enfin j'ai tout mis sur ON donc normalement c'est bon

j'utilise thunderbird donc je ne sais pas si c'est applicable... =)

par rapport à mon petit document, il est somme toute intéressant mais bien sûr à nuancer : certains ne seront pas totalement d'accord avec mes propos (notamment sur l'utilisation d'un antivirus) mais ce document donne une bonne idée des solutions qui existent et peuvent parfois permettre de résoudre des soucis ; je ne me considère pas du tout comme une totale amatrice ni pro du domaine, mais j'ai jugé utile de partager ce que j'ai appris, notamment grâce à cette communauté-ci, à mon niveau, c'est-à-dire un niveau accessible à la majorité

ps : ne mettez pas deux antivirus résidents sinon y'aura des conflits, un seul suffit il faut choisir (sauf si on a un antivirus qui propose juste le scan et pas une protection en arrière plan, comme par exemple bit defender j'ai juste le scanner et sophos je l'ai mis en résident/arrière plan)

d'ailleurs si vous tentez d'en mettre plusieurs, par exemple Avg et Avira vous disent "impossible d'installer car *** est déjà détecté comme installé sur votre machine"


----------



## antibois (14 Avril 2015)

Je conseil également le magasine iLive Hors-Série N°16, très pratique pour les débutant. et très bien documenté.


----------



## mokuchley (15 Avril 2015)

se sentir en sécurité est un besoin humain
le monde internet est tout sauf un lieu sécurisé
les nuages tout comme le reste seront hackés un jour ou l'autre....pourquoi; parce que là, ou il y a du monde, ya du hackage

donc, après avoir écouté plusieurs avis, le choix final, et la question; pour mon activité, ai-je besoin, oui ou non, d'une protection
et même, si cette protection ne sert que très rarement;elle me rassure

dire, il n'y a rien sur mac, s'est faire fit de ce que macgé et d'autre ont annoncé....rare, oui, c'est indéniable, mais ça existe

la dernière problématique, n'as vu une correction, de la part d'apple, que pour yosemite

en dehors du profit, qu'amène un OS par an, les deux majors ( windows apple ) ont pensé ce système, pour que tous utilise leur dernier OS ; c'est une sécurité

la demande de cryptage des info ( filevault) dés l'installation de yosemite , c'est une autre sécurité....

je suis d'accord avec Dragao, une sécurité dans sa boite mail, n'est pas un vain mot


puis, j'ai quelques questions sur des choses qui ont été dites ;

-pare-feu du Mac activé dans les 2 sens; mais le mac n'a que l'option des connexions entrantes, n'est-ce pas ?

Un peu plus subtil :
- créer un autre utilisateur "admin" et enlever les droits d'administration à l'utilisateur principal
.......donc , l'idée est d'avoir deux compte administrateur, ou c'est l'idée d'un compte administrateur , sur laquelle on ne vas qu'exceptionnellement, et rajouter un compte utilisateur sur laquelle on surf

Il est souhaitable d'avoir au moins deux navigateurs : Safari + Firefox.
Pourquoi ?

quand on parle de retirer java, c'est quoi exactement=
- celui qu'on telecharge
- est ce java script dans safari; parce que j'ai essayé, et je n'ai plus de champs de recherche dans DUCKDUCK


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Avril 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Moralité, dans mon utilisation, je n'en n'aurai pas souffert (virus qui ne concernaient que windows) mais je les aurais balancé à mes collègues donc l'utilité de l'antivirus me parait évidente même si 3 ou 4 situations sur des centaines de mail, c'est pas énorme, le problème est bien là.



Cette utilisation est pour moi la seule qui vaille d'envisager un antiviral sur Mac (si on exclu les adwares, hors du champs proprement viral, quoique, franchement...).
Après je connais quelques puristes d'OS X qui te répondront que transmettre des virus Windows, c'est pas leur problème, les gens n'ayant qu'à se protéger, et mieux être sous OS X... Mais bon, en général il n'ont pas de clients ou de correspondants susceptibles d'être agacés par ce genre d'attitude


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2015)

Il faudrait écrire ses documents en LaTeX : il doit bien être possible d'en écrire des véreux, mais ça n'intéresse vraiment personne...

Personnellement, toute question de purisme mise à part, je me refuse à mettre des virus sur mes systèmes et j'essaye autant que possible d'éviter d'y installer des applications qui les rendent inefficaces.
Donc je n'installe pas d'anti-virus, quelle que soit la version d'UNIX que j'utilise.

Je protège les systèmes et machines sur lesquelles je travaille et/ou passe du temps, en enlevant ce qui doit l'être (Java, Flash), en contrôlant les flux (pare-feu entrant et sortant) et en agissant (j'espère...) de manière responsable (je ne clique pas sur tout ce qui bouge, je désactive l'ouverture automatique des pièces jointes etc.)
De même, je ne sache pas avoir jamais envoyé un exécutable par mail (bibliothèque, archive Java, programme) que je n'aurais pas généré moi-même, sur des machines sûres. Je préfère de toutes façons m'abstenir ou envoyer les sources ou les références.

De fait, si les destinataires sont sous Windows, ils ont un anti-virus pour effectuer les contrôles _ad hoc_ pour leur propre version d'OS. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais effectuer des tests sur mon propre système, lesquels n'ont pas forcément de valeur pour le système du destinataire, où ils seront effectués de nouveau.


----------

